# Dresses



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I made Leah and Eva dresses for Vday. Not bad for a trial run, especially since I had to size it down for Eva. They are both reversible from the pattern to a red.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Very nice! 
And Eva already changed and grew! She's beautiful!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Wow! Very nice!
> And Eva already changed and grew! She's beautiful!


Thanks. Yes she has. The patch on her eye looks like it is getting lighter. She's still the little peanut of the pack. Though you wouldn't know if with the way she tries to play with the others.


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, they look great, i wouldnt even know where to start with something like that lol

Beautiful pups too


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bautiful  How Did You Make Them?? I Want To Try Make Some For Mine


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

*Fiona* said:


> Wow, they look great, i wouldnt even know where to start with something like that lol
> 
> Beautiful pups too


Thanks.



theshanman97 said:


> Bautiful  How Did You Make Them?? I Want To Try Make Some For Mine


I used this pattern How to Make Custom Dog Clothing : Decorating : Home & Garden Television. I used it just as it prints out for Leah and then I sized it down to 75% for Eva. I didnt use the interfacing the instructions called for.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you! i will try this when i can get to the fabric shop  lol


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Very adorable! Good work


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

too cute! im too scared to make clothes rite now lol


----------

